

The 20 Worst PINs: Is Your ATM Code This Easy to Crack? - unstoppableted
http://mashable.com/2012/09/24/pin-number-top-20/

======
ColinWright
Much better article here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4535417>

